# Note accompanied with fuzz



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,

I have an amp I am working on that when its played clean, the note rings clean but with a slight fuzz with it. Anyone experienced this?

Thanks,

David Cole


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Out of curiosity, what type of amp is it? Is it kind of a fizzy, electrical sounding buzz that you hear with the decay of the note?

I had a problem like this with 2 different amps over the past year and, in both cases uon further inspection, it turned out to be bad solder connections from the OT to the power tube. I have NO technical explanation for this, I only know that resoldering those connections eliminated the problem. This may or may not work for you...


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,

It is a soft fuzz. not very fizzy if you get my meaning and it accompanies the note the whole duration of the note. The volume of the fuzz follows they envelope of the note itself. Its in an Ace Tone 301 of my buddys. I'll pull it apart again and try re-soldering the OT connections.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I have noticed that rubbing any of the metal on the amp chassis with my finger causes a scratching sound to come through the chassis. Sounds like there is some grounding issues going on here now.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

How about if you tap on the chassis rather than rubbing it? Still get the scratching sound? If so, there is probably a bad connection or solder joint. Vibration from the speaker combined with the bad connection could be causing the fuzz. Other than that, are you sure the speaker itself is not where the fuzz is coming from?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Good point jb, I'll try a different speaker that I have kicking around.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Speaker swap didn't work. I am giving up on it as its is just a slight buzz and the amp is ridiculously cramped on the inside.


----------

